# Duck boats



## Webfoot Whacker09

Anybody got a pic of your boat? I think i know what i want to do but i want to see how yall got your blind setup, seats, lights, and motor. It would be helpful just to see how yall got yalls and what im thinking and just go by that. Thanks


----------



## GSURugger

Here is one of the blind up





Seats down the middle and the front


----------



## Rich M

I design and build my own boats.  here are three of the designs.

This is a 10 ft rig.



Here is an 8 ft layout/marsh rig.



Lastly, an 8 ft marsh boat.  This one will take a small motor.


----------



## 91xjgawes

heres one i had, sold on here...


----------



## jerry russell

Lowe 1760 Tunnel Hull with 60 HP Flyway Mercury. A duck and goose killing machine


----------



## jerry russell

*The Lowe boat in action*

Reds and Canada's in the Lowe duck boat


----------



## bjgrant1967

14' jon-it gets the job done


----------



## Webfoot Whacker09

Thanks everybody ill put a pic up when i get done with mine


----------



## hayseed_theology

GSURugger, what are the winches for on the front of your rig?


----------



## Golden BB

hayseed, they're for pulling over beaver dams and such.


----------



## GSURugger

Golden BB said:


> hayseed, they're for pulling over beaver dams and such.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Gotcha.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison

They would be perfect for Altamaha levis !


----------



## GSURugger

DuckGodLiaison said:


> They would be perfect for Altamaha levis !



naw, too high of a grade.


----------



## Skyjacker

Here's a conversion of my Carolina Skiff...














And here's my ghennoe.


----------



## miller-black

Skyjacker those boats look awesome nice work.  Did you free hand the paint job?


----------



## jerry russell

I know I will be flaged as off topic, but I can't help myself...

After seeing skyjackers Carolina boat transformation (which I think is awesome) I think we should get someone to do a reality TV show called "Extreme Duck Makeover". It would highlight the changes that a duck hunter goes through after becoming addicted to Quack.
Obviously we could start with skyjackers boat but it could move on to all of the drastic makeovers/changes that occur like:

An open garage that becomes a hoarders nightmare packed with decoys.

It could show a running total on your bank acount.

We could show the differences in how your wife reacts to you before and after the season. Oh, and I guess we could include the look she gives you when she catches you and the lab on the sofa watching ducks Unlimited TV...

The ideas are limitless...


----------



## Skyjacker

miller-black said:


> Skyjacker those boats look awesome nice work.  Did you free hand the paint job?



The ghennoe I painted a base coat of a light grass color with an old wagner power sprayer I have, applied strips of tape, painted another grass color, applied more tape, and then painted the dark mud color on last.  Then I let dry and removed all the tape.

On the skiff, I sanded the gelcoat completely off (otherwise you are wasting your time painting a fiberglass boat).  After that was done, I brushed mineral spirits all over the boat and washed it off.  I brushed on more mineral spirits and let dry.  I then painted with a wagner power sprayer the base coat which is the dark color.  Used some stencils and painted two shades of grass.  It takes a lot of patience.  The stencil I taped to the side of the boat and stood back about 3 feet and applied the paint with the sprayer.  I also removed all the white trim and replaced with black. And added the camo seats.

Some things you don't see.  I bought some red LED lights and wired them up underneath all the platforms so at night the inside of the boats floor glows red so you can see while hauling arse in the middle of the night.  I also added the remote controlled Golight to the front of the boat so I dont need a handheld spotlight.  It has its plusses and minuses, but I like it.

I then used plumbing insulation and zip ties to cover the aluminum railing at the console. I also added neoprene camoflauge mats to the entire interior.  Ordered the mat from cabelas and then cut it to fit the boat.  

Some additional pics are below.  

Needless to say...  this was my midlife crisis of my wife having our first baby two years ago.  I spent the entire summer outside working on the boat.  

The funny part is when I finished, I took it on its maiden voyage and the cylinders on my ten year old Suzuki were bad.  Instead of paying for a $2000 fix, I scrapped the engine, and bought a brand new Evinrude E-tec 60hp from a dealer who was going out of business at cost and had a good friend who owed me a favor install it for free.  So some of the picture show the old suzuki, and others show the evinrude.


----------



## Skyjacker

jerry russell said:


> I know I will be flaged as off topic, but I can't help myself...
> 
> After seeing skyjackers Carolina boat transformation (which I think is awesome) I think we should get someone to do a reality TV show called "Extreme Duck Makeover". It would highlight the changes that a duck hunter goes through after becoming addicted to Quack.
> Obviously we could start with skyjackers boat but it could move on to all of the drastic makeovers/changes that occur like:
> 
> An open garage that becomes a hoarders nightmare packed with decoys.
> 
> It could show a running total on your bank acount.
> 
> We could show the differences in how your wife reacts to you before and after the season. Oh, and I guess we could include the look she gives you when she catches you and the lab on the sofa watching ducks Unlimited TV...
> 
> The ideas are limitless...



In Reelfoot, TN they have an annual "Pimp my Duck Boat" Parade.  A buddy of mine who is a guide said I should drive it up there and enter it into the competition. I took my boat to get some parts from a Carolina Skiff dealer and they about lost it.  They came out taking pictures of the boat and talking about making camoed up skiffs.  

In two years, I have had only a little paint rub off where the boat hits the front trailer rail at the wench.  Not a big deal.  

the trick is use good paint.  After careful research on www.refugeforums.com I bought my paint from www.lockstockandbarrel.com

Good guy to deal with and great help on how to paint it.  He was the one who gave me all the instructions on how to paint a gelcoated skiff.


----------



## miller-black

well great job that is a cool boat for the ducks and the fish


----------



## duckhunter6

the skiff looks awesome


----------



## Gaducker

One I built and sold and the g3 I still have.


----------



## DonArkie




----------

